# Alternative Front Seats.



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Has anyone out there fitted different Front Seats to the Talbot Express?
The fabricating part for the Runners/swivels etc isn't a problem.
I'm just after advice as to whether seat sizes would be an issue.
I'm looking at Recaro types from the likes of Rovers, VW, Ford Etc.
Thanks in...................... anticipation.


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like im alone in this seat set up. Currently looking at a pair from a Rover 220 Coupe.


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm picking up a pair of seats from a Toyota Previa if anyone is interested. They have Armrests so that kinda swung it for me. Keep you posted as to how easy the runner mods are if anyone else wants to follow suite.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Wak 

I cant stand my floppy-arm rested, foam filled, smoke ridden, pink seats!

I want leather ! now!
or anything!



let us know

J

ps some old rv seats went for 100 squid last weekend on ebay, there must be an alternative....


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

I picked up a pair of grey Toyota Previa seats for the pricely sum of £30 for the pair from my friendly breakers yard. They have Armrests and adjustable Headrests fitted,
I made up a set of mounting brackets and fitted them without any problems. They sit slightly higher than the originals which makes driving a bit more comfortable.
The swivels still work as normal but the best advantage is that the seat belt stalks are built into the seat so I can get rid of the horrible floppy floor mounted stalks.
The drivers seat is out at the moment because i'm adding a fore and aft base tilting set up to it.
I'm well chuffed with the set up and they could pass as originals but they are a lot firmer.


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

So are you saying that instead of using the original seatbelt mounting you are now relying on the swivel pin to take the force in the event of an accident?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Good swap, but the seat bases are no way strong enough to restrain you in the event of an accident, never mind the swivels, you ought to think seriously about going back to the floor mounts.
Make sure you tell your insurance company as well.


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Its always nice to have some input. I take the point about the seat pins and think going back to the floor mounts makes sense.
When I made up the mountings, i decided to use high tensile bolts and new nyloc nuts instead of welding just in case any stress fractures occurred in the welds due to the flexing of the seats. I didn't really think about the swivel pins.
Thanks guys. Best be safe than a statitstic.


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure the new seats will still be much more comfortable, even if you do still have to put up with the old floor mount tags


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

The good thing about the floppy floor mounts is that they slot up through the seat where the seat mounted binnacle used to be. I only need to slip them out if I swivel the seat.


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

These seats are soooo comfortable on a long journey and the difference an armrest makes.
Next thing is to look for an Electric based Power steering set up cos im probably not going to come across a hydraulic one fairly easily.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Hi Wakky! - Wot's this electric power steering about??? How old is your van? Mine is '94 (reg 95) and if I add anything it has to be done by my garage, not me. Hope you got your seatbelts sorted! - Best regards, - Helena x PS 1.9D


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

The Electric powered Power Steering set up is from Vauxhall. It has been successfully used on MGBs an TR7s in the past. I was considering one for my TR7V8 a few years ago but adapted a set up from A Rover SD1 and A Triumph Stag so I didn't persue it anymore and then I {foolishly} sold the TR.

My Bus is an old {Ex Rusty} 87 Express.


----------

